# NSB Schaltauge für Element



## Tippi29 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo RockyGemeinde

Ich würde mir gerne ein NSB Schaltauge für mein RM Element kaufen.www.frorider.com
Hat das einer von euch verbaut?Wie ist die Qualität?
Danke

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2007)

ich habe grade letzte Woche bei einer Kollision mit einem Ast das Schaltauge von NSB abgebrochen. Sofort durch, kein Verbiegen wie bei meinem alten von RM, dass ich im Wald noch provisorisch gradebiegen konnte. Allerdings fahre ich eigentlich inzwischen mit einer Schaltaugenverstärkung von NSB, die ich just abgebaut hatte.
Ansonsten sieht das NSB-Schaltauge massiv gut aus, satt gefräst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

